# Just a pic of my finished Micro build.



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice build. More pics please.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that looks nice! Great work.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man that looks nice! Great work.


Thanks.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

That’s awesome! Have any in process pics?


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Drifter said:


> That’s awesome! Have any in process pics?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

That is a cool looking little skiff, great job!


----------



## Capt. Kenny (Feb 18, 2016)

Awesome transformation


----------



## Jdee (10 mo ago)

Nice!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet rebuild 👍😎 when i first seen it i thought it was a Critchfield they look similar 🤔 so now your looking for a 16 footer 😁 as your next project 😉 
We all get two-footitis .......


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Sweet rebuild 👍😎 when i first seen it i thought it was a Critchfield they look similar 🤔 so now your looking for a 16 footer 😁 as your next project 😉
> We all get two-footitis .......


Lol.. Naw I’m good…for now.


----------



## CDR (May 14, 2017)

Nice build!


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Very well done!


----------



## POIRick (9 mo ago)

Great job. If you did that all in a single bay garage, double great job


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks great. By any chance do you know the weight after the rebuild. I'm gonna pull my project over some scales when done. I'm curious because I over built and with foam and not wood.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice results, Mike. You should be proud and rightly so! Now go catch some fish.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> Looks great. By any chance do you know the weight after the rebuild. I'm gonna pull my project over some scales when done. I'm curious because I over built and with foam and not wood.


I don’t.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

POIRick said:


> Great job. If you did that all in a single bay garage, double great job


Yep. All in my little one car. From the paint to platforms and everything in between.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Great job


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MikeCockman said:


> Think I’m finally done with this old girl. I Started with a 14’ Randall Craft hull. Completely gutted,it. Rebuilt transom, new flooring, decks bulkheads ect. This was my first boat build, and i couldn’t be happier!!


Congrats! That’s a skiff that you can enjoy and be proud of every time you step foot on her!👍


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow that looks great. Quite the change.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike Haydon said:


> Looks great. By any chance do you know the weight after the rebuild. I'm gonna pull my project over some scales when done. I'm curious because I over built and with foam and not wood.


Did you do a micro? Lets see.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That's really cool. Well done.

What are the dimensions on that thing? LOA & beam?


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

Great work! That thing is sweet.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

MikeCockman said:


> Think I’m finally done with this old girl. I Started with a 14’ Randall Craft hull. Completely gutted,it. Rebuilt transom, new flooring, decks bulkheads ect. This was my first boat build, and i couldn’t be happier!!


SWEET!


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Nicely done! If you're not in the 'Lappy Nation' group on FB you should sign up and share this.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> Did you do a micro? Lets see.


Still working on it. It's a johnson I stretched and widened the spray rails on.


K3anderson said:


> Did you do a micro? Lets see.


It's a johnson I stretched and added spray rails too.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike Haydon said:


> Still working on it. It's a johnson I stretched and widened the spray rails on.
> 
> It's a johnson I stretched and added spray rails


Wow. I like the upper chine addition. We should do a 15' and less post with all these legit micro's. That's coming out SWEET!


----------



## Cougar Zeke (10 mo ago)

That's some talent right there! Very nicely done!


----------



## Cougar Zeke (10 mo ago)

Mike- was the original boat built with marine grade plywood? That stuff doesnt look like it


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Cougar Zeke said:


> Mike- was the original boat built with marine grade plywood? That stuff doesnt look like it


It had some wood in the transom and seats. It's just the typical johnson skiff. All that tou see in my pics is foam core and glass. The brown on the front of the spray rail is how much I added to pop it out and created the shape. I guess I should start a build thread.


----------



## Jake S (May 22, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> It had some wood in the transom and seats. It's just the typical johnson skiff. All that tou see in my pics is foam core and glass. The brown on the front of the spray rail is how much I added to pop it out and created the shape. I guess I should start a build thread.


Start one! That thing is slick.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice overhaul!
I thought it was a Skimmer skiff.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Mike Haydon said:


> Still working on it. It's a johnson I stretched and widened the spray rails on.
> 
> It's a johnson I stretched and added spray rails too.
> View attachment 204258
> ...


👍 
Is this the on JC was working on a while back?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

jonny said:


> 👍
> Is this the on JC was working on a while back?


No sir. Mine has a rounded transom and the sponsons are raised about 1-1/2" to hopefully allow me to still get the bow raised a little if needed.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Mike Haydon said:


> No sir. Mine has a rounded transom and the sponsons are raised about 1-1/2" to hopefully allow me to still get the bow raised a little if needed.


Yeah was thinking he didn’t round the corners but was even the same color if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

jonny said:


> Yeah was thinking he didn’t round the corners but was even the same color if I remember correctly.


Might have been the same color. Lol. He even lives like 15 min north of me.


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

Wow, great job. That sled is sweet!


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

truly amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## jrob (Mar 2, 2021)

Great work and nice build…it’ll give you a little more satisfaction when on water cause you put the time in congrats tight lines.


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

I have a Kennedy Kraft which is the same hull that I am rebuilding, been thinking about the foam decking. How is it holding up? Would you do it again?


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice rebuild I have a sweet 70 2 smoker with 30 hrs looking for a project hull. Not many of them around in texas.great job


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> Nice rebuild I have a sweet 70 2 smoker with 30 hrs looking for a project hull. Not many of them around in texas.great job


Thanks. But that last name belongs in S.La not Texas..😂😂.. Jk.. I was born in Lafayette and ya don’t get many Boudreauxs and Thibodeauxs elsewhere.
But yeah man these skiffs, Kennedy and Randall crafts were built in Pensacola, and they are pretty plentiful here in N.Fl.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> Nice rebuild I have a sweet 70 2 smoker with 30 hrs looking for a project hull. Not many of them around in texas.great job





gulfcoaster said:


> I have a Kennedy Kraft which is the same hull that I am rebuilding, been thinking about the foam decking. How is it holding up? Would you do it again?


yes, so far so good on the foam. I like it, soft on the feet, keeps noise down, isn’t crazy hot either. Kinda of pain to install cleanly, but it gets the job done.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Cougar Zeke said:


> Mike- was the original boat built with marine grade plywood? That stuff doesnt look like it


Sorry I’m just seeing this. The hull is glass, the original floor was completely rotten and some clown covered over them with 1/2” ply and another layer of glass and carpet, which was also completely rotten. All the wood I put down was Marine Doug fir. Epoxyied then glasses over with glass/epoxy.


----------



## Natorade (6 mo ago)

Great build! Should be a fish catching machine


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Natorade said:


> Great build! Should be a fish catching machine


It certainly is. Thanks!!


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> It had some wood in the transom and seats. It's just the typical johnson skiff. All that tou see in my pics is foam core and glass. The brown on the front of the spray rail is how much I added to pop it out and created the shape. I guess I should start a build thread.


What type of foam core are you using and size?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

gulfcoaster said:


> What type of foam core are you using and size?


Using carbon core 1/2". I over glassed though. Most has 1.5oz mat and then 1708. Should have just used one layer of 1708. Or lighter mat at least


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> Using carbon core 1/2". I over glassed though. Most has 1.5oz mat and then 1708. Should have just used one layer of 1708. Or lighter mat at least


Thanks


----------

